# Anything Burgers



## markuk (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone tried these from Aldi ??













IMG-20141121-00054.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 21, 2014






Had a very nice Burger in a Beefeater the other day and they were using similar buns which were really tasty - these are 99p for 4 ..


----------



## osprey2 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll have a look at those Mark


----------



## markuk (Nov 21, 2014)

Food never comes out well with a 'phone flash but they make a nice looking Burger.....













IMG-20141121-00055.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 21, 2014


















IMG-20141121-00057.jpg



__ markuk
__ Nov 21, 2014


----------



## wade (Nov 21, 2014)

They look to be just the job


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello Mark.  I heard about them on the food network.  Been wanting to give them a try but couldn't find any.  Just seems to me that the slight sweetness of the brioche would work well with the flavours of a burger.  Looks like a trip to Aldi is in order.  Thanks for the tip.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Nov 22, 2014)

You can't beat a nice home made burger, I will have a look out for those the next time I am in Aldi, I usually just use the sesame seeded buns.  Slight off topic, but their cheap mince makes excellent burgers.  

Mark is it OK to use this thread for all things burgers, or should we use a separate thread???


----------



## markuk (Nov 23, 2014)

smokewood said:


> Mark is it OK to use this thread for all things burgers, or should we use a separate thread???


Have changed forum post to "Anything Burgers"


----------



## wade (Nov 23, 2014)

smokewood said:


> You can't beat a nice home made burger,


Unfortunately I have eaten in too many places where the menu boasts home made burgers - only to be served with a dried up patty that tastes as if the beef had been left to rot rather than just age!

I agree though a good home made burger is hard to beat


----------



## smokewood (Nov 23, 2014)

I bought this book because it looked interesting.  There are plenty of unusual burger recipe's if you are looking for something a bit different, but in the end I just use salt & pepper and dried onions.  













burger book.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Nov 23, 2014


----------



## mike w (Nov 23, 2014)

5 guys burgers opened a new restaurant in Cambridge. I haven't tried it yet but I plan too. The ones I've eaten at in the states are epic. Fresh beef burgers and their fries are done in peanut oil. 





Wade said:


> Unfortunately I have eaten in too many places where the menu boasts home made burgers - only to be served with a dried up patty that tastes as if the beef had been left to rot rather than just age!
> 
> I agree though a good home made burger is hard to beat Thumbs Up


----------



## markuk (Nov 23, 2014)

Must admit I'm still using up some nice supermarket ones left from our 'do' in the summer - the're actually very good and I got them on an 8 for £ 3 deal when they were normally £ 2.50 for 4 !!!

I used to make a nice one with chese INSIDE the patty which was a good variation - must do that again ...

Made imitation Big Mcs too - golf ball size of meat for each - which were fun :)


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello Mike.  5 Guys must be from up north or they started after I moved here.  I haven't heard of the chain.  I want/will try a mix of different cuts to make a burger.  Throw in some minced brisket, maybe meat from the rib area.  Or maybe even some pork belly meat or minced smoked bacon.  Designer burgerso to speak is my idea.  Most folks would not think so BUT a burger is a very personal thing.  Meat: rare, well done, medium?  Tomato? Lettuce? Onion slice?  Gherkin?  Mayo?  Mustard?  Ketchup? "Special sauce"?  Cheese?  Bacon?  Shrooms?  Type of bun?  Bun toasted?  I want to try the brioche buns but I usually just have my burger on sliced white.

The Missus and I just had a discussion about burger places because of this thread.  I am always surprised at the popularity of chain burger places.  Maybe that IS the popularity of these places, the meat may not be the greatest thing on earth but you get your burger the way you want it.  Don't get me wrong, when back in Texas I ALWAYS have at LEAST 1 burger from my favourite chain; and it doesn't start with Mc.  BUT! speaking of that chain here is the *BRILLIANCE* I think most folks miss.  *THEY TARGET THE KIDS*!  The kids keep whinging about going there so the parents give in and go.  So little 4-5 year old Billy Bob grows up eating at that chain.  Now Billy Bob is 30 years old with kids of his own.  Where does he take his kids???  To his favourite burger chain!  They have now hooked GENERATIONS!  Not many businesses out there can claim they have LIFETIME customers.  In my opinion the burgers are cr** and I don't eat there but the marketing strategy is a stroke of genius!  They have turned their fast food burgers into "comfort food" for generations.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Nov 23, 2014)

I'd call 5 guys a nearly gourmet burger joint. They do burger hot dogs and fries and that is about it. All kinds of toppings to choose from and always fresh meat, never frozen. That is their selling point. I think they started on the east coast and have expanded west in the states. I know there is one in London and now Cambridge. 

I've had two amazing burgers that beats theirs. One was at a place called crave real burger in Colorado (Google their menu, it's worth the food porn) and a Kobe beef burger in las Vegas at Mandalay bay.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 23, 2014)

burger1.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Nov 23, 2014






Just thought this needed to be here. Your best burger is your own burger.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 23, 2014)

burger2.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Nov 23, 2014






Ok, I am done now. Hungry yet?


----------



## markuk (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  Wow  

They look goooooooodddddddd

Best burger I ever had was in Dyers in Memphis - was pretty simple but the difference was it was deep fried in 70 year old grease - yes really - such flavour  - Google them for story


----------



## markuk (Nov 23, 2014)

Perhaps a few posters could reveal their burger secrets ????

Mine was the one with cheese in the centre......


----------



## smokewood (Nov 23, 2014)

MMMMM mm, that looks pretty tasty if I do say so myself.

Danny you are spot on with their customer base, and their marketing, mind you I bet their budget is big enough.  They have also moved with the times, by keeping their burgers and shakes but also introducing "healthier options" on their menu.

Does anyone use a burger binder to stop their burgers falling apart?  I know you can use egg to bind it together, but I don't think it tastes the same.  I manged to scrounge some binder from Morrisons butchery counter a while back and it is fantastic, you only need a half a teaspoon in a 800 g mix.  Sadly I have only got a bit left so I will have to go back to Morrisons again and try to scrounge some more, or at least find out where I can buy it from.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello Mark.  I don't think there are "burger" secrets.  For ME  the whole trick is the meat.  Of course cooked properly.  Burgers stand or die on the taste of the meat in my opinion.  The cheese you use etc. is all subjective, just a matter of choice.  It's the meat patty.  AND  I'll go back and say again it's the fat content in that patty, and even the cuts of meat used to make that patty.  Just grab that patty off the grill and take a bite.  If it doesn't float your boat and make you want to do a little dance then the burger will just be mediocre.  Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Nov 24, 2014)

I tried Chuck roast first, which held together well without a binder, but the patty was dense. I talked to a buddy of mine who is a chef and he recommended beef short rib meat. That worked best for us. The meat was full of flavor and the fat distribution was good so the meat was juicy. As far as tricks, grind your own meat with a coarse plate, then sprinkle salt, pepper, and garlic powder through the meat, then grind again through the large diameter holes. Gently form the patties about 3/4 inch thick and 4 inches across while the meat is cold. Don't squish it. Leave a shallow impression in the center with your thumbs. Then set them in your fridge uncovered for at least an hour before grilling. When I grill mine I do it at 500 degrees and flip every three to four minutes. I want crust on mine same with my steaks. (Mailliard reaction if I spelled it right) I cook to internal temperature of 160F and then I rest them for 15-20 minutes minimum.


----------



## smokewood (Nov 24, 2014)

What is your recipe for your burger?  I must abmit that I have not tried different cuts of meat and them minced them together. I use the Aldi mince as it has quite a high fat content, I think it is either 20 or 23%, I have tried different mixes of spices and flavours, but have gone back to just using a tablespoon of dried onions with a tablespoon of water, a teaspoon each of salt & pepper and half a teaspoon of burger binder. I make them all into 6 ounce burgers, with cheese in the middle.


----------



## mike w (Nov 24, 2014)

smokewood said:


> What is your recipe for your burger?  I must abmit that I have not tried different cuts of meat and them minced them together. I use the Aldi mince as it has quite a high fat content, I think it is either 20 or 23%, I have tried different mixes of spices and flavours, but have gone back to just using a tablespoon of dried onions with a tablespoon of water, a teaspoon each of salt & pepper and half a teaspoon of burger binder. I make them all into 6 ounce burgers, with cheese in the middle.















FB_IMG_14080091262126226.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 24, 2014


















FB_IMG_14093142075308521.jpg



__ mike w
__ Nov 24, 2014
__ 1






 That is 5lbs of ground beef short rib. I used 1 Tbsp of salt, 1 Tbsp of cracked black pepper, 1 Tbsp of powdered garlic. When I made the patties I put a thin coating of canola (rapeseed) oil on them and let them sit in the fridge for 2 hours. Then cooked them. The short ribs had a good amount of fat so I had a lot of flare ups, but it kept the burger moist once the internal temp was 160.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 24, 2014)

That looks like some good burgers Mike.  I had heard of using the short rib.  I also heard on some cooking show??  about adding some brisket to that.  It's something I want to play around with at some point.  You know, maybe 3-4 different blends and a blind taste test thing.  You had me hooked ..... until you added the garlic.  LOVE garlic, use it in many many dishes; you can't love Tex-Mex and not like garlic,  but nothing breaks my heart more than ordering a steak in a restaurant only to find they sprinkled it with garlic.  Just one of my quirks, of which I probably have more than my share.  I would certainly eat it, I just prefer no garlic on my steaks, burgers or que.  Now, the pickled gherkin I have on my burger or eat with my burger should have a garlic taste.  YES I know I'm strange!  I can live with that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Danny


----------



## smokewood (Nov 24, 2014)

That's great Danny, I think I have found someone as fussy, oops I mean as quirky as me.  I think it could be a good topic for a new thread called "what are your quirks, and not just on the Q"


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 24, 2014)

I use Aldi a lot , nice cheap prices . However the Meat is Crap 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They have some good Mexican Cheeses and a good Dairy product.

Being poor , this helps a lot...

Have fun and . . .


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello smokewood.  Yeah, I have these quirks.  Yes I know they are silly; yet, there they are!  Garlic is fine with almost everything so long as is not my piece of meat ( meat on it's own as a main ).  In dishes including meat it's just fine ( spaghetti sauce, chilli even stew ).  Eggs and bacon are for breakfast!  Not for tea.  Cold pizza in the morning is a NO GO!  Cold takeaway of any sort the next day is a NO GO!  There are other "quirks" with U.S. products but no need to post here.   .........................  NOW! that all being said;  don't know if it is just my wife or Brits as a whole.  I have discussed some things at work with my British workmates and they think I am crazy.   The one my wife got introduced to was jam on toast with a slice of fried smoked streaky bacon.  She just figured that couldn't work.  I toasted some bread, slathered on the jam, threw on the fried bacon and ran into the lounge and told her to open and eat!  Her words were " that's sooo wrong! but it tastes lovely"!  Oh well. to each his own.

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Nov 24, 2014)

Hiya Danny, No it's not silly, I think it is great.... after all If we all ate the same, did the same etc, life would be easier, but a lot more boring.  The jam on toast with bacon sound quite good, I will have to give that one a try.  I didn't like the peanut butter & jelly though, that's just wrong!


----------



## wade (Nov 25, 2014)

When I first started to work in the USA many years ago I was somewhat taken aback when invited to dinner one evening at a a friends house in Iowa. She had cooked us lasagna, which was delicious, however it was served with a slice of bread and jam as a side. I looked in disbelief however she was astonished that I had not had it before. She had always been brought up to expect something sweet with lasagna to balance the savory of the meat. I did try it but I wasn't convinced.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 25, 2014)

Well that's a new one on me Wade.  Never heard that before.

Give 'er a whirl smokewood.  It's the whole contrasting thing.  Hot-cold, salty-sweet, savoury-sweet ( which I usually don't do ), and then the smokiness of the bacon thrown in for good measure.  In my opinion the bacon MUST be smoked streaky and is even better if cooked crispy but still works if not.

Danny


----------



## markuk (Dec 7, 2014)

Back to Burgers !!!

Had another Brioche Bun last night with a shop bought Hickory Beef Brisket Burger which was very nice...

I serve mine simply - just the Bun slightly toasted then add  a tsp of Burger Ketchup (which is similar to the MC - D Sauce ) on each one - then Burger, Mont Jack Cheese ( pre melted on Burger when still on griddle) then 3 slices of Tomato and some Iceburg Lettuce - on with the top - you can't beat it !

We've been making Sweet Potato Chips /Fries recently which are a nice change from normal pots - just sliced up toss in olive Oil and Paprika plus S&P - around 35-40 in a hot oven turning frequently


----------



## mike w (Dec 7, 2014)

My kid loves sweet potato fries. I usually cut them in round shapes for him when I bake them in the oven, so they don't burn. When deep frying, I prefer to use peanut (groundnut) oil.
Sounds like a great meal Mark!


----------



## timberjet (Dec 7, 2014)

I am a firm believer in ground chuck for the best hamburger around. Now I have never ground up ribeye and made a burger from it before but I am sure it would probably knock the socks off ground chuck. I buy my beef in whole cow form though and it is raised locally with no steroids or anything and free range. Yes, I am spoiled and that grocery store chub meat just doesn't cut it anymore for me. Also, every great burger needs a dollop of mayo on the bottom bun darn it.


----------



## smokewood (Dec 7, 2014)

I tried the Brioche Buns after your recommendation and they are great.  I will definitely buy them again.


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 8, 2014)

I believe I heard of the buns on DDD.  I had not been able to find any but I just figured they HAD to work with the beef, onions and etc. of a good burger.  I still haven't made it over to Aldi yet but since I'll be in town tomorrow guess I'll have to add an extra stop to the list.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Dec 8, 2014)

Hiya Danny, while you are in Aldi, you want to pick up a pack of their bratwurst, they are the dogs do-dahs.


----------



## jockaneezer (Dec 9, 2014)

Hiya Danny, while you are in Aldi, you want to pick up a pack of their bratwurst, they are the dogs do-dahs.

I heard they were made FROM the dog's do-dahs


----------



## smokewood (Dec 9, 2014)

That explains why I keep cocking my leg up every time I walk past a lamp post


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 9, 2014)

I can't take you guys anywhere.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Dec 10, 2014)

Not even to apologize ???

Crappy laptop off for a while !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm with TJ on this one Ground chuck makes a great burger!













8552760201_00f723be99_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014





   













8553860862_80bd1f6bfa_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014


















8553863122_7e1b1174bf_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014


















8553863438_f89d1684c9_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014


















8552761589_aa7d54f07e_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014


















8553864098_f9d1e97aba_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014


















8552763671_d7b7b2a1b1_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014






Now that's a Sandwee!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

Burgers on a square bun?













8657060333_b47459b223_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014


















8657058423_62cc9b4762_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014






Square burgers goes good with desert burgers













8663388560_992ee628e0_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014






These two think so anyways!













8663389440_c6e0b82631_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014


----------



## smokewood (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey Dirtsailor, what camera did you use to take the above pictures, the clarity is superb.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

smokewood said:


> Hey Dirtsailor, what camera did you use to take the above pictures, the clarity is superb.



Nikon D40


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello Case.  FANTASTIC looking burgers.  I have always used 80/20 chuck.  I have heard about mixing several different cuts to make a burger.  The mix I was thinks of was chuck, short ribs and brisket.  From what I have seen on some of those cooking shows like DDD the mix seems to go over big.  There is also a show on the food network called Meat Men".  These guys are a "well known" meat supplier in New York.  They mix meat cuts to make a "signature" burger for some of those high dollar New York restaurants.  Thought it might be fun to play around with.  Maybe even try throwing in some pork butt?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello smokewood.  Now if you are gonna come to next years meeting you are gonna have to curb that leg lifting thing.  This place happens to be a high class trailer thrash site!  They do have standards to uphold.  Leg lifting is only allowed in designated areas!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Case.  FANTASTIC looking burgers.  I have always used 80/20 chuck.  I have heard about mixing several different cuts to make a burger.  The mix I was thinks of was chuck, short ribs and brisket.  From what I have seen on some of those cooking shows like DDD the mix seems to go over big.  There is also a show on the food network called Meat Men".  These guys are a "well known" meat supplier in New York.  They mix meat cuts to make a "signature" burger for some of those high dollar New York restaurants.  Thought it might be fun to play around with.  Maybe even try throwing in some pork butt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I have mixed different cuts but I gets too expensive! Seven bone roast is good too. I have added ground pork into the mix. One if my favorite mix up to do is 50/50, ground pork, ground chicken (thighs) Garlic, fennel, basil, salt, pepper. Spinach and feta on a toasted bun, super tasty!!


----------



## timberjet (Dec 10, 2014)

OOOOH that looks good case. I smoked a mushroom cheeseburger up for breakfast yesterday..... cause I roll like that sometimes.


----------



## mike w (Dec 11, 2014)

Great looking burgers!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2014)

timberjet said:


> OOOOH that looks good case. I smoked a mushroom cheeseburger up for breakfast yesterday..... cause I roll like that sometimes.


Thanks nothing wrong with a breakfast burger! I prefer my breakfast burger Loco Moco style!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco













8467338128_50738cd6b2_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2014)

And since it is Breakfast time in my neck of the woods a few more burgers to wet the appetite!

To start the morning off healthy how about a basil turkey burger:













9023647027_f6565a7c4f_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2014






Followed up with a piled high ground chuck burger:













9225068823_989cc8db05_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2014






Gotta squish those down to get your mouth around em:













9225063017_1362459c6e_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2014






And last but not least the infamous Burger Dog 1.0













9173255711_f20737b21b_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2014


















9173250009_db0bd7a2c5_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 11, 2014


----------



## markuk (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm so glad I started this thread !


----------



## markuk (Dec 11, 2014)

Gives us something to do in the winter :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2014)

MarkUK said:


> Gives us something to do in the winter :)


I smoke all winter long! Currently blowing a steady 30knots, with gusts around 50 and raining. I'll be firing up y mini-wsm tonight to smoke up something tasty! Not sure what yet!


----------



## bigd 2129 (Dec 11, 2014)

Never thought about smoking burgers before, I make plenty from goose breasts and wood pigeon breasts, I'll have to give it a try. I used to make sausages out of the pigeons and geese buts when I got a burger press that was the end of the sausages. I must be doing something right as I get asked for any "spare " burgers by friends and family.

These are chilli, cheese and pickle goose burgers.













goose burgers.jpg



__ bigd 2129
__ Dec 11, 2014






Thanks

Dave


----------



## smokewood (Dec 11, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello smokewood.  Now if you are gonna come to next years meeting you are gonna have to curb that leg lifting thing.  This place happens to be a high class trailer thrash site!  They do have standards to uphold.  Leg lifting is only allowed in designated areas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will see what I can do, but can't make any promises.


----------



## smokewood (Dec 11, 2014)

MarkUK said:


> I'm so glad I started this thread !


So am I , some cracking photo's and brilliant Ideas


----------



## smokewood (Dec 11, 2014)

I have bust my burger press, it was a plastic one from Lakeland I think it cost a tenner but eventually it cracked.  Can anyone recommend a good burger press that can churn out 5" burgers. I know I can do them by hand but I like a burger press, it's an OCD thing!


----------



## bigd 2129 (Dec 12, 2014)

This looks pretty sturdy.  

  http://www.souschef.co.uk/hamburger...gfsmfTLVsvo6QnSvbDIhzsOvHcCn2fzkhYaAug_8P8HAQ

I use a lightweight one ( ok plastic ) and so far its not let me down.

Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2014)

smokewood said:


> I have bust my burger press, it was a plastic one from Lakeland I think it cost a tenner but eventually it cracked.  Can anyone recommend a good burger press that can churn out 5" burgers. I know I can do them by hand but I like a burger press, it's an OCD thing!


6" dia. pvc pipe cut about 2"-3" thick, press with your hands, or make an insert from HDPE plastic or wood. Cheap burger press.

Hey here's another idea, here we get Hummus that comes in a plastic container that is about 5" dia. buy two, eat the hummus, wash the containers. put your meat in one, use the other to press. If you wanted smaller burgers get cotttage cheese or for slider sized use yogurt containers!













SIL_Hummus_Sabra_20copy.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 12, 2014


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 12, 2014)

DS, Have you ever heard any of the following quotes?

"Don't you ever throw anything away?"

"I didn't know you wanted to keep it."

"What are you going to do with that"

"What is that?"

"You find a place for it"

"I don't use it, you find it"

Just wondering, I have your back.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mr T 59874 said:


> DS, Have you ever heard any of the following quotes?
> 
> "Don't you ever throw anything away?"
> "I didn't know you wanted to keep it."
> ...



Tom I get the "Now what are you making" all the time! The other one I get quite often, " that better not be another smoker"...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 12, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tom I get the "Now what are you making" all the time! The other one I get quite often, " that better not be another smoker"...


Gotcha my friend.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Gotcha my friend.
> 
> Tom



I also meant to say I get all the others you mentioned too, I won't even go into the comments I get when I'm building boats that hog up the garage for a year or two... 

Any ham projects hanging around your house this season??


----------



## mike w (Dec 13, 2014)

What is the burger to fat ratio on them BigD? I love goose!



BigD 2129 said:


> Never thought about smoking burgers before, I make plenty from goose breasts and wood pigeon breasts, I'll have to give it a try. I used to make sausages out of the pigeons and geese buts when I got a burger press that was the end of the sausages. I must be doing something right as I get asked for any "spare " burgers by friends and family.
> 
> These are chilli, cheese and pickle goose burgers.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigd 2129 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Mike

       I used 65% goose to 35% belly pork. I find this a good ratio that doesn't hide the goose flavour as, like you I love goose.  I also use this ratio with wood pigeon which make a lovely sausage. I was asked to make some with less fat as a healthy option but they were too dry and crumbly for my liking.

Dave


----------



## ewanm77 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice looking burgers. I make my own buns easy and fast to make for the burgers I normally use Angus beef and stick a lump of cheese sandwiched in the middle with a seasoning of salt pepper garlic powder Worcester sauce and some hot sauce. Next time I make them I'll take a pic


----------

